# Tool Score/Repair



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Isn’t fixing it yourself half the fun. I love to tinker with all my stuff when it’s broken. It always gives me a good feeling if I can get a few more miles out of a tool regardless of what it would cost to just buy a replacement. On the other hand products are not necessarily made to be repaired these days like they were years ago.


That's what I do for a living, repair stuff! haha
Someone told me if you can work with your hands it's worth gold, now I know exactly what that mean.
I repaired at least 3 of my Milwaukee batteries, they had split in half. I probably have more tools than an auto mechanic fixing my vehicles since I was a teenager.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> That's what I do for a living, repair stuff! haha
> Someone told me if you can work with your hands it's worth gold, now I know exactly what that mean.
> I repaired at least 3 of my Milwaukee batteries, they had split in half. I probably have more tools than an auto mechanic fixing my vehicles since I was a teenager.


The other day I found a liberty 331 transfer pump in the motor dumpster. Cord was cut off. Checked the brushes, bearings, windings, impeller, all looked good. Put a new cord on and it pumps water just fine. My guess is the cord got messed up and none of our guys could be bothered to fix it. Now I got a 230$ transfoer pump for the price of a 10$ cord. Good neoprene jacket 

Found an old(30's) fridgidaire refrigerator compressor at the dump a couple years ago. Also found an old speedaire compressor/tank, holes int he tank, cracked compressor head. Took the frame and wheels off. Took a 3/4hp blower motor from an old furnace. Put it all on an old steel expansion tank. Quietest compressor you'll find. The blower motor was only a couple months old when the furnace's heat exchanger rotted out.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> The other day I found a liberty 331 transfer pump in the motor dumpster. Cord was cut off. Checked the brushes, bearings, windings, impeller, all looked good. Put a new cord on and it pumps water just fine. My guess is the cord got messed up and none of our guys could be bothered to fix it. Now I got a 230$ transfoer pump for the price of a 10$ cord. Good neoprene jacket
> 
> Found an old(30's) fridgidaire refrigerator compressor at the dump a couple years ago. Also found an old speedaire compressor/tank, holes int he tank, cracked compressor head. Took the frame and wheels off. Took a 3/4hp blower motor from an old furnace. Put it all on an old steel expansion tank. Quietest compressor you'll find. The blower motor was only a couple months old when the furnace's heat exchanger rotted out.


as I was working for a plumber and building up my tool supply..garage sales and other plumbers and trades that couldnt or too lazy to fix tools and equipment were a boom for me...I fugure I got good tools for pennies in the dollar with some elbow grease and tha ability to fix most of the broken stuff..some tools wre just soo beat to hell and burned up I just used for parts...
best deal was a free rigid 300 machine..didnt run and the guy said the motor was toast and the repair was more than it was worth....all it was was a bad switch..who ever he brought it to to get fixed was gonna fuk him over..a $30.00 switch( 30 years ago, approx) was the only cost...so I took it apart and cleaned and greased the whole unit and it still works great today..


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> The other day I found a liberty 331 transfer pump in the motor dumpster. Cord was cut off. Checked the brushes, bearings, windings, impeller, all looked good. Put a new cord on and it pumps water just fine. My guess is the cord got messed up and none of our guys could be bothered to fix it. Now I got a 230$ transfoer pump for the price of a 10$ cord. Good neoprene jacket
> 
> Found an old(30's) fridgidaire refrigerator compressor at the dump a couple years ago. Also found an old speedaire compressor/tank, holes int he tank, cracked compressor head. Took the frame and wheels off. Took a 3/4hp blower motor from an old furnace. Put it all on an old steel expansion tank. Quietest compressor you'll find. The blower motor was only a couple months old when the furnace's heat exchanger rotted out.


Those are some good scores. Last summer I was at the supply house and they had a brand new looking 8000btu window ac sitting on the loading dock. I asked why it was there. They said it was returned because the fan shut down when they tried to change the speed. I asked if I could have it because they were going to throw it away. When I got it home I took it apart and found that the low and high speed wires just had to be reconnected. The thing runs great now and it kept my daughters bedroom cool all summer.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

When I was an apprentice there was a store (like harbor freight) and they used to throw away customer returns or brand new tools the store decided to throw away. I had to go after 1 AM when everyone was gone and I would get so many tools in the bin out back it was incredible. It was treasure every damn week!

Chainsaws (Probably got over a half dozen over time)
Mini Compressors
Mini Generator
Impact screw drivers
Socket sets
hand tools
Electric sheet metal shears
Impact guns
Air tools
More air tools
Torch sets
etc etc.

And many more I can't remember, I had to fix some of them like the generator, air tools, shears. Most tools were brand new, I sold the chainsaws and kept pretty much everything else. Alas a couple months later they put in an enclosed compactor and that was the end. I was so sad and it was unbelievable how many brand new tools were thrown out. I would arrive at work next morning with only a few hours of sleep extremely tired but damn I was happy, it was like hunting for treasure.

Here's a pic of the 2 cutting torch sets and other tools, still brand new and unused after sitting like over 15 years in my basement.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

This is true, as a service plumber, I do enjoy fixing things.. 
I love to tinker at home and fix what ever..

but some things just need to be tossed. 
my favourite stud finder an old “Zircon studsensorpro SL” finally sheit the bed, I took it apart cleaned it up,cleaned the contacts and gave it a once over.. but it’s still outa wack.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Logtec said:


> This is true, as a service plumber, I do enjoy fixing things..
> I love to tinker at home and fix what ever..
> 
> but some things just need to be tossed.
> my favourite stud finder an old “Zircon studsensorpro SL” finally sheit the bed, I took it apart cleaned it up,cleaned the contacts and gave it a once over.. but it’s still outa wack.


yup..many times its not about the money, its either the challenge to fix, or just having fun tinkering and you get something useful after...


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Logtec said:


> This is true, as a service plumber, I do enjoy fixing things..
> I love to tinker at home and fix what ever..
> 
> but some things just need to be tossed.
> my favourite stud finder an old “Zircon studsensorpro SL” finally sheit the bed, I took it apart cleaned it up,cleaned the contacts and gave it a once over.. but it’s still outa wack.


I married the best stud finder in the world 16 years ago lol


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I married the best stud finder in the world 16 years ago lol


hahaha..
The real question is what does she do once’s she’s found “the wood”?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> hahaha..
> The real question is what does she do once’s she’s found “the wood”?


She is so repulsed she realizes she doesn't want to be a beaver anymore  JK man lolz


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Logtec said:


> hahaha..
> The real question is what does she do once’s she’s found “the wood”?


You’ll have to find my Reddit account for the answer to that one haha


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> You’ll have to find my Reddit account for the answer to that one haha


Reddit or redtu....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I married the best stud finder in the world 16 years ago lol


programmed for tooth picks...........................................................


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dump score, works too!!!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Graintex CB2154. Discontinued a month after I bought mine. I realized I liked it a lot and couldn't buy another!


Found one on ebay for 50$, I offered 35$, and the guy countered with 30$ because one of the buckles was off, he hadn't put that in the description, and he didn't want me to be upset. Of course that didn't bother me because I have all the stuff to fix it. I added end pockets as I had on my first one. This time I went with larger pockets, more betterer for shoving in crap I don't really need.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> That's what I do for a living, repair stuff! haha
> Someone told me if you can work with your hands it's worth gold, now I know exactly what that mean.
> I repaired at least 3 of my Milwaukee batteries, they had split in half. I probably have more tools than an auto mechanic fixing my vehicles since I was a teenager.


How did you repair a cordless battery????


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Logtec said:


> hahaha..
> The real question is what does she do once’s she’s found “the wood”?


She says,"I thought you had a hair till you pissed out of it" lololololololol9olol(jk)


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Graintex CB2154. Discontinued a month after I bought mine. I realized I liked it a lot and couldn't buy another!
> 
> 
> Found one on ebay for 50$, I offered 35$, and the guy countered with 30$ because one of the buckles was off, he hadn't put that in the description, and he didn't want me to be upset. Of course that didn't bother me because I have all the stuff to fix it. I added end pockets as I had on my first one. This time I went with larger pockets, more betterer for shoving in crap I don't really need.
> ...


discontinued????



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiLpqPE_enuAhXQT98KHSOLBmAQFjAAegQIBxAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fgraintex.com%2Fproduct%2Fcb2154-18-masons-canvas-bag-leather-bottom%2F&usg=AOvVaw0jpb08SIVOsE00H1mv21TN





https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiLpqPE_enuAhXQT98KHSOLBmAQFjABegQIARAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.homedepot.com%2Fp%2FGraintex-18-in-Multiple-Pockets-Mason-s-Canvas-Bag-with-Leather-Bottom-CB2154%2F309866022&usg=AOvVaw20O8kR-2QSZLkalzNdJhoC


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> discontinued????


Yes, discontinued, that's why all the sites say Out of stock. 

They've all said out of stock since late august.* I went to my local hardware store and they callled their supplier and were told the canvas bags are being discontinued.* If I had to guess it's because they are made in india, they have had quality issues with them, and must have had too many complaints. The two I've gotten had issues with the stitching and I've read complaints in other reviews. The rest of their product lines appears to be made in china. These bags hadn't been around that long either.


@sparky


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Yes, discontinued, that's why all the sites say Out of stock.
> 
> They've all said out of stock since late august.* I went to my local hardware store and they callled their supplier and were told the canvas bags are being discontinued.* If I had to guess it's because they are made in india, they have had quality issues with them, and must have had too many complaints. The two I've gotten had issues with the stitching and I've read complaints in other reviews. The rest of their product lines appears to be made in china. These bags hadn't been around that long either.
> 
> ...


details details..lol...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> How did you repair a cordless battery????


I think he meant the plastic battery cases cracked, not that the cells or board had an issue. You can replace the cells but that usually requires strips of nickel sheet metal and a two prong spot welder to attach the nickel strips. Soldering can work but usually fries the built in safety fuse or circuit in the positive end of the lithium cells. I've done it before.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> I think he meant the plastic battery cases cracked, not that the cells or board had an issue. You can replace the cells but that usually requires strips of nickel sheet metal and a two prong spot welder to attach the nickel strips. Soldering can work but usually fries the built in safety fuse or circuit in the positive end of the lithium cells. I've done it before.


You can actually rebuild a cordless batter pack


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

sparky said:


> How did you repair a cordless battery????


Oh these it was just the casing that broke in half. I did repair a non responsive battery for another drill a long time ago, had to solder some wire or something. I replaced the brushes of my Milwaukee drill on 2 occasions, you have to unsolder them out, not easy.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> You can actually rebuild a cordless batter pack



That's exactly what I said. 

Nicd and Nimh cells don't have the same protection features so they are easier to spot weld or solder.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I think he meant the plastic battery cases cracked, not that the cells or board had an issue. You can replace the cells but that usually requires strips of nickel sheet metal and a two prong spot welder to attach the nickel strips. Soldering can work but usually fries the built in safety fuse or circuit in the positive end of the lithium cells. I've done it before.


they make rebuild kits for almost all the battery packs, the batteries are linked with the strips, but they are on each seperate battery and then you fold the tabs as per instructions till they are all linked together, it comes out to about a 40% savings for a new batter name brand..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they make rebuild kits for almost all the battery packs, the batteries are linked with the strips, but they are on each seperate battery and then you fold the tabs as per instructions till they are all linked together, it comes out to about a 40% savings for a new batter name brand..



You're thinking of the old ni-cd and ni-mh packs. 

They don't make rebuild kits for the lithium ones with pre-welded tabs as far as I know. I would love for you to link to them if you know of a kit for the lithium packs.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> You're thinking of the old ni-cd and ni-mh packs.
> 
> They don't make rebuild kits for the lithium ones with pre-welded tabs as far as I know. I would love for you to link to them if you know of a kit for the lithium packs.


not yet...they still make you buy them new...give it time...but arent the lithium batteries considered much more hazzardous than the ni cd and ni-mh ones..you always see labels on the other boxes of anything containing a lithium bat.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> not yet...they still make you buy them new...give it time...but arent the lithium batteries considered much more hazzardous than the ni cd and ni-mh ones..you always see labels on the other boxes of anything containing a lithium bat.


It's not worth it to rebuild the lithium packs unfortunately. You can't buy bare lithium cells of the same grade for as cheap as a new pack. The good cells you can buy still cost ~4$ a cell and you need 10 of them for a double stack pack. The nicd/nimh cells were cheap and easily available with tabs because of their use in RC cars/planes/etc. The same is not true for lithium because the RC market uses the flat soft lithium cells and not the more durable cans we need for powertools. Vaping pens and powertools are the only really large direct to consumer markets for high drain 18650 cells. Both markets have the impetus to pay a premium price and I don't see retail prices going down.

Dewalt and milwaukee make triple stack packs you can get for ~60$, very good price, especially milwaukee's 9ah pack. It probably only does 8ah for most of it's life but that's still great. Dewalt's going to be the top dog with their 60v packs. Once they offer more of their tools in 60v versions I will likely leave all my makita stuff at home and go dewalt for work.

Why makita has chosen to overwork double stack packs is beyond me. Higher voltages work better by producing less heat/waste.


----------

